# Fame cut short



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

On Fri the 13 I finally got a flathead big enough for a photo.
I was thinking ---yea I'm off to a good start!










My pride lasted less than 24 hours. Mmagis not only caught a 
monster flathead but did it before dark so I could watch and 
video the fish fight.










This monster had a 32 inch girth from its pectoral fins to the point
its belly started tapering off. At 48 inches long we couldn't find 
a body part that wasn't blocky.










Mike has already got more big flathead on video than I do. I guess 
I should encourage him to use video mode if I ever hook one 
in the daylight

Before anyone asks, that white spot is a rain drop captured in mid air.
Yes it was raining from the time we started weighing the fish until 
a few minutes after we released him.

A new PB for Mike and a first for me.
2 flathead over 60 on the camera at the same time!
I didn't catch either one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Way to go guys, the last flathead is unreal!!! Way to go Mike, glad to see ya get a new PB!!!!! What was the offical weight on that beast?!?!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome......truly some spectacular fish!! Great pics as well.

GMR hasnt been fishable for the last 2 months it seems like....Its Killing me...

Salmonid


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Magis comes through again! Those are just amazing fish. 
Im almost starting to feel sorry for ya there Robby, but keep at it ole boy you'll catch a biggun one day


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome fish. Is the video online anywhere. Wouldn't mind getting to watch it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

OK
Keep in mind this is a rush edit.
Also have patience since rain is hard on video/audio.






Rob and Woody showed up the next night.
Our bait licking trick didn't work out as well as planned.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

wow,nice fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish guys, now get that record.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great fish.True ohio monsters!!!Someone call monsterquest!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go guys...awesome fish!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea this working stuff is getting in the way! Since going to second shift you two have managed more 50 and 60's than all other years combined. For you two it must be better fishng when I'm sitting at work saving lives. But I sure would like to be fishing more.....

As for the fish licker, he did a good job of keeping the baits slimmed up before we got them in the water. To bad they didn't bring in the the big one for the third night in a row. 

Rob


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice fish. Those are huge!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Great catches fellas! Congrats! Hopefully the flathead are biting on Sunday nite when I give it a try again!:B


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not a cat guy but I'm wondering. Do you keep and eat these or do you let them go? 
I'm not trying to start anything, honest, just wondering?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishin Musician, all fish are released after photos. In this case, we sacrificed picture quality so we could get the fish back on his way. We fish way too many hours to catch a single fish. To take trophy flatheads from the waterways would be foolish in these parts.


----------

